# facet injection



## bella2 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just wanted to ask the group how a facet injection should be coded.
If the Doctor specifies L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5 what would you code ???
At my facility we are told to code 64475, 64476,64476,64476.
Please help with this question as I believe it could be wrong, to me it should be coded as 3 levels, 64475,64476,64476. I really appreciate all responses.


----------



## kusuma (Jul 29, 2008)

*Facet Level coding*

Hi,

Yes you are correct....facet level injections are done at each intervertebral level and not each vertebrae. Thus in this case L2-L3 is one level for which the code would be 64475, L3-L4 would be second level for which the code would be 64476 and for L4-L5 it would be third level for which the code would be 64476 again. Thus it becomes 64475 and 64476 x 2. These are unilateral codes if done bilaterally would come with modifier 50 and if fluoroscopic guidance mentioned then it would also come with 77003.

Thanks,
Dr Kusuma.


----------



## mbort (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with kusuma.

64475
64476
64476-59
77003-TC (if applicable)


----------



## bella2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for responding, I really appreciate it. As it was dicussed at work
we coded the same. Thanks Again..Sandra


----------



## scgcpc2002 (Sep 2, 2008)

I also agree with kusuma....that's how I code them in our ASC.


----------

